# cpu temperature?



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

so i am jsut starting to do some research on over clocking but i am a little concerned with the readings my computer is giving me right now
i have a asus p8p67 mother board with an intel lga 1155 i5
the bios cpu temperature reads about 62 degrees celcius at idle
the mother board temp reads about 30

i have core temp on my computer and i am seeing about 30-40 on each core
it feels that 60 is way too high

any thoughts?

i also have 2 120mm fans on the case
and right now the case is open

i also just downlaoded real temp and they show very very similiar temperature as my core temp does

im starting to think its a mobo issue?


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's not uncommon for Mobo sensors to be faulty. What you can do is to stress the CPU with Prime 95 for a few hours and record the temperatures. Assuming the BIOS readings are correct, I don't think the CPU will survive Prime 95. It'll probably overheat and shut off. If it makes it through the test, you likely have a faulty Mobo sensors.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If those temps are at stock speeds they need to be addressed before attempting any OC'ing.
Other things can lend to increased CPU temps.
PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

my hardware list goes as follows:

intel i5 2500k Sandy Bridge lga 1155
asus p8p67 ver 3 sandy bridge
ati hd5770 radeo graphics card
500gb segate hard drive
optical drive that i picked up for cheap
and 2 120mm fans

i think thats it


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

so i ran prime95 for a few hrs and core temp suggests around 90-95 as the highest temp but it never shuts off
im just worried tho,
if the sensor is faulty, wouldnt the safety mechanisims that rely on those sensors be faulty as well?
so maybe prime95 wouldnt shut the computer off even if its too hot?


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

so a little further research and i have found this link
Bios temp vs core temp - Motherboards - Overclocking
so i guess my question is, is it correct that bios temperatures can be higher cause of its inability to go in to Speedstep the cpu is still loaded therefore hotter in bios?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Are you using the stock intel heat sink? Thats what it sounds like your doing so before you commit any further upgrade to an aftermarket one. It also sounds as if the intel heat sink isn't seated all the way or you used the paste that came on it. Both suck fyi.

Ill await a reply before commenting any further since i don't actually know at this point what you have.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

jasonlee91 said:


> my hardware list goes as follows:
> 
> intel i5 2500k Sandy Bridge lga 1155
> asus p8p67 ver 3 sandy bridge
> ...


No it's not you left out the most important component. Psu is:


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ahh silly me
I have 650w corsair


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

And also yes the stock heat sink and yes the paste. Bad and bad?
I am really regretting not getting an aftermarket heatsink and that's the next thing for me to buy

Also my heatsink fan is only running at around 1500 rpm at bios is that too
Low?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Frankly I think the Intel hsf is perfectly fine and probably better than most after market types available. And as for using the stock paste, that certainly would not cause the issue, but a pin loose sure would and most likley is the issue IMHO.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 1155 i5/7 will throttle itself starting around 100c shut down between 105-110c hotter then the older CPU's, 90c is still too hot, I would expect to see 80-85c in prime.

Try using the latest version of RealTemp set the TJMax to 100c and see what it reads for the CPU temp.

The stock Intel heat sink should be fine for stock clocks and maybe 10% over but for overclocking I would want a larger one.

Also check that all 4 legs of the heat sink are seated properly in the motherboard.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

jasonlee91 said:


> And also yes the stock heat sink and yes the paste. Bad and bad?
> I am really regretting not getting an aftermarket heatsink and that's the next thing for me to buy
> 
> Also my heatsink fan is only running at around 1500 rpm at bios is that too
> Low?


Sounds as if your heat sink isn't properly seated. Opinions will vary on the factory heat sink. I hate it and would personally throw it away. Regardless, it will most likely need to go any way if you have overclocking in mind. 

The factory heat sink will only allow for a very conservative overclock assuming your temps are ok. 60-70c while running prime should be fine for daily use but i would try too keep it under 60c with prime running. Reason i say that is it will most likely never see temps like that on a day to day basis so should be a safe overclock.

Try re-seating your heat sink though, one of the sides is not making good contact.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Your particular CPU has a maximum temperature of 72.6°C (tcase). Why it doesn't shut itself down after that temperature is beyond me, but it should do to prevent damage. Anything beyond that temperature can cause damage though.

I don't think you should have anything against Intel stock coolers. They are good enough for what they are, and should do a good enough job. It is just when you want to improve on that to overclock, reduce temperatures, or use a higher performing thermal paste, that you actually replace the heatsink and thermal paste with something better. In your case, you may be able to overclock your computer a bit, but not for very long since it seems you are going over the temperature under load anyway. What you really need is to get a much better heatsink if you want to overclock it, and then benchmark it several times to figure out what the stable/safe temperature is. There are actually some water cooling ones that can flow water to the CPU to cool it, and it connects to a fan up against the computer case. Such as this one:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Jay_JWLH said:


> Your particular CPU has a maximum temperature of 72.6°C (tcase). Why it doesn't shut itself down after that temperature is beyond me, but it should do to prevent damage. Anything beyond that temperature can cause damage though.
> 
> [/img]


Tc (Tcase - Intel labs): Temperature measured at the geometric center of the surface of the CPU. The only way to measure it is to crave a hairline groove in the CPU and apply/solder a hair-sized thermostat probe into the CPU's IHS. This is the way Intel measured the temperature to give the Thermal Specification of each CPU. 

Thermal specification(Tcase) is NOT the maximum allowed temperature for safe operation. It is the temperature reached at the specified TDP, in the worst-case ambient temperature using stock HSF

Tj max is the temp the CPU starts to throttle back clock speed, the Tj Max on these is 100c, they will not shut down until they are over 100c running throttled.


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

Realtemp, Coretemp, Everest and hdmonitor all report idle temperatures of 30-40 celcius but these are all third party apps and from what im to understand, third party apps arent as reliable.
My issue currently so not so much that my temperature is high but the fact that i think its only high during bios, or my motherboard sensor is malfunctioning.
I just cant believe that all 4 apps would display the same incorrect temperature and i would also assume that the bios did too
so then whats with the discrepency??


----------



## luvvgunn (Dec 28, 2005)

Have the same thing bother me regularly,you just never know what to trust.
My solution was a small IR thermometer, first there very accurate at close distance,second the are small enough you can shoot the IR beam under the HSF(in most cases) giving you a perfect temp from the cpu heatspreader.
Beyond that they are also perfect for checking temps on everything else onboard GPU,RAM,NB etc etc.
Hope this helps


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Although I did take a moment after posting that to look into what tcase really meant (it can be a bit more complicated), looking up the maximum temperature for my CPU online and comparing it against the tcase on the Intel product page, they are exactly the same.
Intel® Core
Maximum CPU Temperature | Hardware Secrets

Still, it doesn't help explain why the CPU in this case refused to throttle back or just shut the computer down when it went over the temperature I meantioned.

To contradict myself, the TJunction is in fact the temperature in which when reached will shut it down (100 degrees in my case). Finding a list of TJunction temperatures on the other hand, is difficult.

So I'm pondering over two sets temperatures here....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The hardware secrets link looks to me like they used the tcase as the max temp, that is not correct. 
Second thing to keep in mind is the i series runs hotter then the c2d/c2q do.

They way a Intel rep explained it to me, is the tcase is the temp Intel expected the CPU to run safely with minimum cooling under load. Ive seen a c2d run to 106c throttling itself back before it shut off.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Seeing as though you're using an Asus board I would suggest trying the Asus utility PC Probe II, see what reading it gives. I have a Gigabyte Board and CoreTemp reported temps 10c higher than what they should be in comparison to my motherboard monitor program (Easytune 6). All I did was calibrate CoreTemp to get the same reading and then it works perfectly.


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

how did u calibrate your coretemp?
haha everything is so over my head


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

There is a setting somewhere can't think where right now. But I monitor with Easytune 6 first with CoreTemp open then adjust the setting on CoreTemp till it reads the same as Easytune. Got it to within a 1c difference as opposed to a 10c difference that I was getting before with CoreTemp. I had to set CoreTemp to -10c to get the correct temp from it.


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

so i installed a corsair a50 after market heat sink
just an entry level heat sink
but now my bios reads about 35-40 and my coretemp reads about 25-30
so this is what i think
when the cpu is loaded and getting hot, the stock heat sink is unable to keep the cpu cool but while the cpu is not laoded the stock heat sink can keep the cpu down to about 35
but with the new heat sink the cpu is always able to keep the cpu at a decent temperature

also is the fact that my cpu has been running at 50-60 in the bios all the time gonna have hurt the cpu?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No the CPU would have shut down before any damage occurred.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Johnny1982 said:


> Seeing as though you're using an Asus board I would suggest trying the Asus utility PC Probe II, see what reading it gives. I have a Gigabyte Board and CoreTemp reported temps 10c higher than what they should be in comparison to my motherboard monitor program (Easytune 6). All I did was calibrate CoreTemp to get the same reading and then it works perfectly.


Asus pc probe is rubbish. The BIOS is the most accurate place.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> Asus pc probe is rubbish. The BIOS is the most accurate place.


Don't use the probe, most inaccurate piece of junk if there ever was one. 18c at idle


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I never had issues with PC Probe when I had an ASUS board and I've had 2 already, BTW My PC Probe was version 2, don't know if it was better. The BIOS is the best place to check temps I agree, but for LOAD temps you have to use some sort of monitor program and I have found that the programs that come with the mobo the most accurate. I made sure of my temp in the BIOS before using Easytune to make sure it showed the right temp.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

Johnny1982 said:


> I never had issues with PC Probe when I had an ASUS board and I've had 2 already, BTW My PC Probe was version 2, don't know if it was better. The BIOS is the best place to check temps I agree, but for LOAD temps you have to use some sort of monitor program and I have found that the programs that come with the mobo the most accurate. I made sure of my temp in the BIOS before using Easytune to make sure it showed the right temp.


Asus probe 2 is still inaccurate if your looking at more than 1 core temp, i add 10 degrees to what probe says. That way I know how safe my temps are.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank goodness I haven't got an ASUS board anymore.  Didn't know that about PC Probe.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

Johnny1982 said:


> Thank goodness I haven't got an ASUS board anymore.  Didn't know that about PC Probe.


Asus motherboards are fantastic. The probe software is just a bit **** for temp readings, other than that it is ok.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

most monitoring software is crap especially speedfan


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> most monitoring software is crap especially speedfan


Yip, Speedfan is the worst. I was very happy with ASUS motherboards just thought I'd change over to Gigabyte after so long. Gigabyte gave me the best option for the best money in my last upgrade.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

Johnny1982 said:


> Yip, Speedfan is the worst. I was very happy with ASUS motherboards just thought I'd change over to Gigabyte after so long. Gigabyte gave me the best option for the best money in my last upgrade.


Gigabyte are great also. Best two choices for me when considering a motherboard, I got an Asus rampage iii extreme recently and its BIOS is great for low level overclockers like me.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

MrDan said:


> Gigabyte are great also. Best two choices for me when considering a motherboard, I got an Asus rampage iii extreme recently and its BIOS is great for low level overclockers like me.


Asus ROG boards are great overclockers I have the original rampage extreme and overclocked my 3GHz C2D to 4GHz with no issues


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

jasonlee91 said:


> how did u calibrate your coretemp?
> haha everything is so over my head


Open CoreTemp, click on "Options" then "Adjust Offsets". I ticked the box marked "Apply to all cores" and set "Core 0" to -10c. This was according to temperature reported by Easytune and verified at idle by the BIOS. Your temperature offset might be different though.


----------

